# Searching UK expatriates



## FA26

Hello, my name is Faith Adams and I am an English teacher at Lycée Émile Loubet in Valence. I have organised a project for my 11th year Euro students concerning Brexit and expatriates living in France. I am looking in all possible directions to find the last 10 volunteers. The students have to organise a date & time to telephone and ask 10 simple questions during their 2 week Christmas holiday break . Example: Has your life changed since the UK voted to leave the EU? or How long have you lived in France? We have been studying Brexit for the last 4 weeks and I hope to end this chapter with a modern and pragmatic approach. If you could help me, I would be extremely grateful. 

Wishing you all the best
Faith Adams


----------

